# Thank you [email protected] www.amazenproducts.com



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2013)

We contacted Todd about donating prizes for the throwdown. As usually he was more than willing to give and for that we want to thank him for his kindness. If you haven't checked them out please do so at www.amazenproducts.com



View media item 215674


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2013)

You can always count on Todd's Generosity! Thank You TJ... Can't wait to see what our other great sponsors are contributing to the Throwdown, should be a great one!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2013)

They just don't come any better than Todd!!!!

Bear


----------



## orlandosmoking (Apr 17, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> They just don't come any better than Todd!!!!
> 
> Bear


Yep, what he said....


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes Thank You very much for supporting the Throwdowns and supporting this forum!!!!! You are the best!!

Brian...Hmmmmm, I think I've seen that picture before, where could that be from?????


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Todd...   thanks brother,  for the contributions to the gathering...  I got a bag of pellets and a couple of mats...  I've yet to try them out...  thanks again bub...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2013)

Todd steps up and not only advertises here but also really supports the site by donating products, answering questions, and selling great products. Thanks


----------

